# Benga Peacock, Yellow Regal



## SimonG (May 2, 2007)

A photo with my new Cannon 400D


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Great resolution! 

I agree, more pics!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great looking fish!


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pic and fish :thumb: I have the same fish but it's a "Ruby Red" not a "Benga Peacock;Yellow Regal"

Here is the profile for the "Ruby Red" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1311

and the "Benga Peacock;Yellow Regal" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=632


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice pic. What lens were you using? Also, it looks like you were using ISO 1600 yet it looks very clear. Did you use noise reduction software and if so, what? Sorry for all the questions but I am still struggling to get good fish pics with my 400d.


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

eyezak said:


> Nice pic and fish :thumb: I have the same fish but it's a "Ruby Red" not a "Benga Peacock;Yellow Regal"
> 
> Here is the profile for the "Ruby Red" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1311
> 
> and the "Benga Peacock;Yellow Regal" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=632


No, that fish is a Aulonocara baenschi. He looks young and the vibrant yellow will come with his age.


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pic but looks like a Ruby to me judging by the color.


----------



## SimonG (May 2, 2007)

> Very nice pic. What lens were you using? Also, it looks like you were using ISO 1600 yet it looks very clear. Did you use noise reduction software and if so, what? Sorry for all the questions but I am still struggling to get good fish pics with my 400d.


I'm using a EFS 18-55mm Lens, I am still leaning how to use the camera myself so I may not be able to help but I can try, the picture was take in Av mode with ISO set at 1600 the exposure set at -2 and the aperture set to 5.6 and about reducing the noise I don't the only thing I have done to the photo is increase the contrast and brightness using Photoshop.

Here is my â€œSuper Red Empressâ€


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

great pics simonG

what food do you use?

saludos


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

If the original fish in question has any hint of red or orange it cannot be a Baenschi as they will never have a hint of these colors. Nice fish though either way :thumb:


----------



## SimonG (May 2, 2007)

> what food do you use?


I use Tetra Tetra Colour bits and Spectrum Cichlid Formula.

And as for all of you that believe my Benga Peacock is a Ruby, I purchased him as a Benga and his color my be a bit dark but as Felony said the vibrant yellow will come with age as he is only around a year old.


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

put one of the complete aquarium.

saludos


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

SimonG said:


> > what food do you use?
> 
> 
> I use Tetra Tetra Colour bits and Spectrum Cichlid Formula.
> ...


Is he dark yellow or orange?


----------



## SimonG (May 2, 2007)

Rift485 said:


> Is he dark yellow or orange?


He is a dark yellow but I have not got much light on the tank when I am taking photos so I think that is why he comes out as having an orange color.


----------

